# Other > Research requests >  Research Participants Needed - online survey

## ClaireW

Hello,

I am a PhD researcher at the University of Essex and I am inviting you to take part in some research I am conducting about mental health in the UK.  All participants have the opportunity to be entered into a prize draw for a £50 Amazon voucher.  

All you need to do is complete an online survey that takes 10-20 minutes to complete.  All responses are completely anonymous.  

I am hoping to collect responses from people from all over the UK, from different backgrounds and with different interests.  Everyones responses are extremely important to my research and if you could please take some time to complete my survey, I would be very grateful. 

The survey and further information are available by visiting https://bit.ly/2m4aljk 

Thank you for considering taking part in my research.

Kind regards,

Claire  

Claire Wicks
PhD Student
School of Health and Social Care
University of Essex
cwicks@essex.ac.uk

----------


## Suzi

I have spoken to Clare and can vouch that this is a genuine request.  :):  Thanks!

----------



----------


## Paula

Just a note, according to the intro, those with a chronic physical condition are ineligible to participate

----------

Suzi (30-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you, I meant to post that too... Sorry!  :):

----------


## Stella180

That’s me out then  :(:

----------


## OldMike

What is considered a chronic condition I have tachycardia and hypertension (controlled by meds) does that count?

----------


## Suzi

Erm... a Chronic condition is defined as.... 

A *chronic condition is a human health condition or disease that is persistent or otherwise long-lasting in its effects or a disease that comes with time. The term chronic is often applied when the course of the disease lasts for more than three months.*

----------

